
An easy way to watch for your SSL Certificates - alexeybusygin
https://staysecure.io
======
mytailorisrich
$12 a month to tell me what my calendar or a trivial script can does seem
rather steep, if I'm bluntly honest.

If I have 100 domains to monitor I likely have already thought of scheduling
certificates' renewals.

~~~
alexeybusygin
Thank you for your honest comment :) We thought about it and decided to make
StaySecure totally free.

------
mattbillenstein
I built one of these too:
[https://ismycertexpired.com/](https://ismycertexpired.com/)

------
StudentStuff
What value does this provide compared to SSLPing.com? How are you planning to
ensure the longevity of your service?

~~~
alexeybusygin
We have a collaboration function: you can create a team, add your teammates to
the team and get notifications together.

